# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  🔴 مهم: تعداد مشمولان سهميه پنج درصد

## ninish

سلام؛ 
يه سري پيگيري كرديم امروز بنياد شهيد و ... 
شانسي زد و يكي كه اشنامون بود بهمون كمك كرد؛ 
تعداد مشمولان سهميه پنج درصد در گروه ازمايشي علوم تجربي پنجاه و شش هزار و سيصد و دوازده نفر هستند! 
اگه امار جديدي دستتون اومد بگين وگرنه با احتمال بالا همينه 
موفق باشيد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neutrophil

این افراد سهمیه خاص خودشونو دارن و بین خودشون رقابت میکنند یا اینکه جزو سهمیه مناطق در نظر گرفته میشن؟

----------


## neda415

این میتونه به نفع سهمیه مناطق باشه؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط neda415


این میتونه به نفع سهمیه مناطق باشه؟


بله عزیز
از نظر تعداد البته*

----------


## ariyusin

> این افراد سهمیه خاص خودشونو دارن و بین خودشون رقابت میکنند یا اینکه جزو سهمیه مناطق در نظر گرفته میشن؟


پنج درصد از صندلي هاي هر رشته محل رو به اين ها ميدن و بين خودشون رقابت ميكنن،از اين نظر كه صندلي هاي بقيه كم ميشه به ضرر سهميه مناطقه اما از اين نظر كه تعداد افراد  مناطق كم ميشه به نفعشون هست(تا اونجا ك ميدونم)

----------


## hossein.y

امسال قبولی سهمیه مناطق ریزش میکنه 
دلیلشو واقعا نمیدونید ؟
بین خودشون رقابت میکنید ؟
دوست عزیز من 
تا سال پیش از 25 درصد سهمیه اختصاصی به سهمیه جانبازای بالای 25 درصد فقط 5 درصدش پر می شد و مابقیشو میدادن به سهمیه مناطق و باز سهمیه مناطق زیاد می شد خود به خود
امسال ظرفیت باقیمونده از اون بالای 25 درصدیا رو میدن به زیر 25 درصدیا . یعنی عملا فقط 70 درصد میمونه واسه مناطق در صورتی که سالای قبل 95 درصد ظرفیت واسه مناطق بود(75 درصد طرفیت خودشون+20 درصد از ظرفیت باقیمونده ایثارگران)

----------


## windbag

نميدونين رياضيا چند نفرن؟

----------


## vahidz771

> پنج درصد از صندلي هاي هر رشته محل رو به اين ها ميدن و بين خودشون رقابت ميكنن،از اين نظر كه صندلي هاي بقيه كم ميشه به ضرر سهميه مناطقه اما از اين نظر كه تعداد افراد  مناطق كم ميشه به نفعشون هست(تا اونجا ك ميدونم)


من شنیدم سهمیه ای که به این 5 درصد تعلق میگیره یه سهمیه جداگانه از مناطق هست ، مثلا اگه الان 100 از مناطق باشن، توی دانشگاه 100 درصدش رو مناطق تشکیل میده، راحت تر بگم یه ظرفیت مازاد هست. ینی اگه قراره یه رشته از یه دانشگاه 20 نفر باشن با این 5 درصد میشن 22 نفر.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vahidz771


من شنیدم سهمیه ای که به این 5 درصد تعلق میگیره یه سهمیه جداگانه از مناطق هست ، مثلا اگه الان 100 از مناطق باشن، توی دانشگاه 100 درصدش رو مناطق تشکیل میده، راحت تر بگم یه ظرفیت مازاد هست. ینی اگه قراره یه رشته از یه دانشگاه 20 نفر باشن با این 5 درصد میشن 22 نفر.


یعنی میگید ظرفیتارو بالا بردن؟*

----------


## hossein.y

> *
> 
> یعنی میگید ظرفیتارو بالا بردن؟*


دفترچه ها چهارشنبه بیاد مشخص میشه

----------


## sara-ph

> من شنیدم سهمیه ای که به این 5 درصد تعلق میگیره یه سهمیه جداگانه از مناطق هست ، مثلا اگه الان 100 از مناطق باشن، توی دانشگاه 100 درصدش رو مناطق تشکیل میده، راحت تر بگم یه ظرفیت مازاد هست. ینی اگه قراره یه رشته از یه دانشگاه 20 نفر باشن با این 5 درصد میشن 22 نفر.


دقیقا؛ منم همینجوری شنیدم که اول ظرفیتو با مناطق پر میکنن، بعد اگه اونایی که سهمیه جانبازی دارن حد نصاب اون رشته رو بیارن، دانشگاه یه تعدادی (بنا به درصدی که قرار بوده) بیشتر دانشجو میگیره
مثلا قرار بوده 100 بگیره، 105 تا میگیره

----------


## sara-ph

> نميدونين رياضيا چند نفرن؟


یعنی میشه گفت احتمالا ریاضی حدود 10،11 هزار نفرن

----------


## mehrab98

اگ قرار باشه از سهمیه مناطق کم کنن بدن به اونا شخصا حلال نمیکنم دگ شورشو درآووردن... 
در دیزی بازه دگ این مسوولینم حیا ندارن...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

نه بابا 50هزار تا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!فک کنم کمترباشه...

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


اگ قرار باشه از سهمیه مناطق کم کنن بدن به اونا شخصا حلال نمیکنم دگ شورشو درآووردن... 
در دیزی بازه دگ این مسوولینم حیا ندارن...


اره واقعن
منم میتونستم اون سهمیه رو بگیرم ولی اینکارو نکردم
پشیمونم نیستم
ولی نمیتونم بابت اینکه هی بیان از معمولیا بزنن بدن به اینور و اونور ببخشمشون*

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> سلام؛ 
> يه سري پيگيري كرديم امروز بنياد شهيد و ... 
> شانسي زد و يكي كه اشنامون بود بهمون كمك كرد؛ 
> تعداد مشمولان سهميه پنج درصد در گروه ازمايشي علوم تجربي پنجاه و شش هزار و سيصد و دوازده نفر هستند! 
> اگه امار جديدي دستتون اومد بگين وگرنه با احتمال بالا همينه 
> موفق باشيد


اگه این تعداد درست باشه این سهمیه با ۵ درصد ظرفیتش دیگه آشغاله. تازه امسال این تعداده سال بعد اگه این عدد درست باشه به ۷۰ هزار هم میرسه ولی در کل امیدوارم شایعه و نادرست باشه و تعدادش حداکثر ۳۰ هزار تا باشه

----------


## Akhm

> *
> 
> اره واقعن
> منم میتونستم اون سهمیه رو بگیرم ولی اینکارو نکردم
> پشیمونم نیستم
> ولی نمیتونم بابت اینکه هی بیان از معمولیا بزنن بدن به اینور و اونور ببخشمشون*


منم میتونستم این سهمیه رو بگیرم ولی برای اجرای عدالت این کارو نکردم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh2Net




اره واقعن
منم میتونستم اون سهمیه رو بگیرم ولی اینکارو نکردم
پشیمونم نیستم
ولی نمیتونم بابت اینکه هی بیان از معمولیا بزنن بدن به اینور و اونور ببخشمشون


تا جایی که من مطلع هستم سهمیه شاهد فقط مازاد بر ظرفیته نه جانبازی چطور با شنیده های نا مطمئن میگید اینم همینطوره؟*

----------


## مديسا

بنياد آمار و اطلاعات رو بعد از كنكور متوجه ميشه 
هنوز كسي نميدونه 
و يه دليل محكمتر كه چرا اين آمار اشتباهه اينه كه بنياد خبر رزمنده هاي ارتش رو از كجا داره ؟!! 
رزمنده ها هم جزو سهميه ان ولي نه ثبت نامشون به بنياد مربوط ميشد نه اصلا توي بنياد مشخصاتشون ثبته
مگر اينكه بخواين بگين فقط جانبازان زير ٢٥ كه تو بنياد ثبتن اين تعدادن 
يعني به جز رزمنده هاي ارتش و سپاه و جهاد سازندگي ...

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner




تا جایی که من مطلع هستم سهمیه شاهد فقط مازاد بر ظرفیته نه جانبازی چطور با شنیده های نا مطمئن میگید اینم همینطوره؟


چی همینطوره؟ احتمالن اشتباه نقل نگرفتین؟*

----------


## Mojgan*M

هر چهار سال تقریبا ظرفیتا رو ی تعدادی بالا میبرن :Yahoo (21): 
الان از حق طبیعی  مناطق ک کم بود دارن کمتر میکنن و برا خانواده ایثارگرانو بیشتر 
طبیعیه ک بازم ب ضرر مناطقه
ولی درکل افزایش ظرفیتی ک دارن بازم برا مناطق محسوسه

----------


## 7phardin

با سلام 

در خصوص تعداد شرکت کنندگان در سهمیه ۵ درصدی(همسر و فرزندان رزمندگان و جانبازان واجد شرایط ) کنکور سراسری امروز یکشنبه ۸ مرداد ماه ۹۶ طی تماس با دکتر توکلی مشاور عالی سنجش موضوع را جویا شدم که ایشان فرمودند پانزدهم مردادماه همراه با اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور سراسری ۹۶ تعداد مشخص میشود

جهت اطلاع عزیزان

ملایی 
التماس دعا

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

----------


## a999

> با سلام 
> 
> در خصوص تعداد شرکت کنندگان در سهمیه ۵ درصدی(همسر و فرزندان رزمندگان و جانبازان واجد شرایط ) کنکور سراسری امروز یکشنبه ۸ مرداد ماه ۹۶ طی تماس با دکتر توکلی مشاور عالی سنجش موضوع را جویا شدم که ایشان فرمودند پانزدهم مردادماه همراه با اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور سراسری ۹۶ تعداد مشخص میشود
> 
> جهت اطلاع عزیزان
> 
> ملایی 
> التماس دعا
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


منم امروز ی درخواست سوال به سنجش دادم
به نظر منم هنوز کسی نمیدونه تعداد اصلی چند نفرن
و پنجاهو شش هزار نفر خیلی زیاده

----------


## Aguila Roja

چند روز دیگه جوابا میاد میبینم تعداد سهمیه 5 درصد چ قدره!
الان کسی نمیدونه !!!

----------


## vahidz771

> *
> 
> یعنی میگید ظرفیتارو بالا بردن؟*


اره اینجوری شنیدم برای سهمیه 25 درصد! مثلا قراره با اون 25 درصد 5 نفر اضافه تر تو یه کلاس بشینن بنیاد شهید میاد هزینه اون 5 نفر رو میده که ظرفیت رو بیشتر کنن. احتمالا برای 5 درصد هم همینکارو میکنن : ) انشالله که همین کارو میکنن :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vahidz771


اره اینجوری شنیدم برای سهمیه 25 درصد! مثلا قراره با اون 25 درصد 5 نفر اضافه تر تو یه کلاس بشینن بنیاد شهید میاد هزینه اون 5 نفر رو میده که ظرفیت رو بیشتر کنن. احتمالا برای 5 درصد هم همینکارو میکنن : ) انشالله که همین کارو میکنن


واسه سهمیه شاهد این5درضد مازاد ظرفیت هست که منبعش خود سنجشه...زیر25درصد هم باشه میگن...*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh2Net



چی همینطوره؟ احتمالن اشتباه نقل نگرفتین؟


خیر شما دقیق پیام من و نقلمو نخوندین و متوجه نشدین

یعنی...برای سهمیه شاهد مازاد بر ظرفیت دانشگاه هست..اما جانبازان که تا حالا نبوده..اگه باشه میگن*

----------


## mehrab98

> *
> 
> خیر شما دقیق پیام من و نقلمو نخوندین و متوجه نشدین
> 
> یعنی...برای سهمیه شاهد مازاد بر ظرفیت دانشگاه هست..اما جانبازان که تا حالا نبوده..اگه باشه میگن*


پس عدالت کجا میره؟؟؟ چرا باید از مال مناطق کم کنن؟؟؟ 
تازه مگه فقط همیناس ؟؟ ارگانا و هیئت علمی و فلان و بهمان...
یهو بگن بمیرید و راحت شید دیگه...

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


پس عدالت کجا میره؟؟؟ چرا باید از مال مناطق کم کنن؟؟؟ 
تازه مگه فقط همیناس ؟؟ ارگانا و هیئت علمی و فلان و بهمان...
یهو بگن بمیرید و راحت شید دیگه...


شاهد که مازاده از ظرفیت کم نمیشه که...ولی تو کلاسمون من دیدم از ظرفیت اصلی اضافی تر بوده همیشه...
دوست عزیز منو چرا نقل می کنی..مگه تقصیر منه...دیگه این30درصد ظرفیت ها هست همینه..*

----------


## mehrab98

> *
> 
> شاهد که مازاده از ظرفیت کم نمیشه که...ولی تو کلاسمون من دیدم از ظرفیت اصلی اضافی تر بوده همیشه...
> دوست عزیز منو چرا نقل می کنی..مگه تقصیر منه...دیگه این30درصد ظرفیت ها هست همینه..*


کلا گفتم... 
من ک نگفتم شما از مسئولانی... 
ادم باید یه رشته علوم پایه بخونه از این خراب شده بره حداقل نسلشو به قول بچه ها به هزیمت نده... 





بزار یکم غر بزنم سرت دیگه  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):  :Y (594):

----------


## dr.parham

.اگه این عدد درس باشه دیگه واویلاس که رزمندگان هم که زیر پوشش بنیاد نیستن  که  بنیاد میتونه افراد زیر پوشش خودشو اعلام کنه از طرفی تعدادرزمنده ها حتما از جانبازا بیشتره اینجوری تعداد 5 درصدی ها بالای 100 هزار تا میشن از بروبچ منطقه یکی ها بیشتر میشه ولی پیش بینی من اینه کل ایثارگران زیر 80 هزارن .

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


کلا گفتم... 
من ک نگفتم شما از مسئولانی... 
ادم باید یه رشته علوم پایه بخونه از این خراب شده بره حداقل نسلشو به قول بچه ها به هزیمت نده... 





بزار یکم غر بزنم سرت دیگه 


اره درسته...
بقول
یکی و البته خیلیا...فقط قضیه درامد و اینده مشکلات فرهنگی و...هست...شرایطشو داشتی واقعا سختی بکش و برو...ارزش داره

په من چرا....غر بزن*

----------


## m.arbaghaei

آیا مشخصه که امسال تعداد شرکت کننده های منطقه 1 چند نفرن ؟؟

----------


## 7phardin

> آیا مشخصه که امسال تعداد شرکت کننده های منطقه 1 چند نفرن ؟؟


الان مشخص نیست 
باید وایسی کارنامه ها بیاد

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

----------


## king of konkur

الان سال بعد از 5 درصد استفاده کنیم ب نفعمونه؟ یهو سال بعد بشن 100 هزار تا بدبخت میشیم ن؟من الان منطقه دو دارم پدر گرامیم 6 ماه و سه روز داوطلبانه دارن. الان کدوم ب نفعمه ب نظرتون؟

----------


## a999



----------


## ninish

> 


مومن فقط جواب شما رو بدم بقيه هم توجه كنن لطفا 
نتايج از الانم واسه سنجش مشخصه و مشغول كنترل نهايي نتايج هستن،بعدش ندونن چند نفره تعداد مشمولا؟؟؟! 
بعله خب اين كارشناس نميدونه چون امار دستش نيست 
ضمنا اين تعداد كه من گفتم با ارتش و ... است ،كل ٥٪‏

----------


## Ali-Gh

پس کسایی مثل من که سهمیه ندارن باید سرشونو بذارن بمیرن
رقابت رقابت سهمیه داراس

----------


## dorsa20

> پس کسایی مثل من که سهمیه ندارن باید سرشونو بذارن بمیرن
> رقابت رقابت سهمیه داراس


بیخیال تا بوده همین بوده از دست منو امثال منم کاری بر نمیاد جز واگذار کردن به بالاسری

----------


## saeidroid

جناب نینیش شما نمیدونم چه مشکلی با سهمیه دارین که هی میخاین درمورد سهمیه بچه هارو اذیت کنین  اولا که خود توکلی امار رو نگفت شما از کجا اوردین دوما بنیاد شهید چطوری امار داره که کیا تجربی هستن؟ سوما اگه تعداد تجربیا که سهمیه دارن ۵۶ هزار باشه تعداد افراد سهمیه میشه ۱۰درصد نفرات شرکت کننده درحالی که سهمیه۵درصده این یعنی نصف افراد بیرون میمونن  درضمن چجوری اون اشنای شما تونسته امار سپاه و ارتش و بنیاد رو باهم دربیاره؟تو همه جا کارمیکنه؟  تو موقع ثبتنام سهمیه هم دروغ زیاد گفتی که تو سهمیه شرکت نکنیم تو بتونی قبول بشی مگه چن نفرتو این سایت هستن که اگ ثبتنام نکنن شما رتبت خوب بشه؟ فقط امیدوارم وقتی رتبه ها اومد اون موقع پیدات بشه تو انجمن ببینم بازم مثل قبل واسه دروغات معذرت خواهی میکنی؟ تو میخای درس نخونده با حذف رغیبات اول بشی ولی تو هیچی نمیشی چون درس نمیخونی امیدوارم بخاطر دروغات جوابتو بگیری از خدا

----------


## ninish

> جناب نینیش شما نمیدونم چه مشکلی با سهمیه دارین که هی میخاین درمورد سهمیه بچه هارو اذیت کنین  اولا که خود توکلی امار رو نگفت شما از کجا اوردین دوما بنیاد شهید چطوری امار داره که کیا تجربی هستن؟ سوما اگه تعداد تجربیا که سهمیه دارن ۵۶ هزار باشه تعداد افراد سهمیه میشه ۱۰درصد نفرات شرکت کننده درحالی که سهمیه۵درصده این یعنی نصف افراد بیرون میمونن  درضمن چجوری اون اشنای شما تونسته امار سپاه و ارتش و بنیاد رو باهم دربیاره؟تو همه جا کارمیکنه؟  تو موقع ثبتنام سهمیه هم دروغ زیاد گفتی که تو سهمیه شرکت نکنیم تو بتونی قبول بشی مگه چن نفرتو این سایت هستن که اگ ثبتنام نکنن شما رتبت خوب بشه؟ فقط امیدوارم وقتی رتبه ها اومد اون موقع پیدات بشه تو انجمن ببینم بازم مثل قبل واسه دروغات معذرت خواهی میکنی؟ تو میخای درس نخونده با حذف رغیبات اول بشی ولی تو هیچی نمیشی چون درس نمیخونی امیدوارم بخاطر دروغات جوابتو بگیری از خدا


دقيقا همينطوره؛ 
حق با شماست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alipersia

کاربر ninish تلاش خوبی برای استرس دادن به دانش آموزان دارای سهمیه دارید ولی به این فکر کن که یک هفته مونده به اعلام نتایج همه میبینن تعداد شرکت کننده ها خیلی خیلی کمتره و خودت رسوا میشی.سال دیگه که پشت کنکور موندی برات بای بای می کنیم از صندلی دانشگاه.😎

----------


## ninish

> کاربر ninish تلاش خوبی برای استرس دادن به دانش آموزان دارای سهمیه دارید ولی به این فکر کن که یک هفته مونده به اعلام نتایج همه میبینن تعداد شرکت کننده ها خیلی خیلی کمتره و خودت رسوا میشی.سال دیگه که پشت کنکور موندی برات بای بای می کنیم از صندلی دانشگاه.😎


دقيقا همينطوره؛
حق با شماست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Fateme_

دوستانِ جان سهمیه ایثارگران شامل خانواده شهید،بالای۲۵٪ ،پایین ۲۵٪ورزمنده میشه دیگه البته خونواده هاشونم هست پس اگه قبل این قانون ۱۶ هزار بودن پس باهم یعنی با زیر۲۵٪ یاهم میشه ۵۰هزار واقعا اینقد تعجب داره؟! این ۵٪ و ۲۵٪ فقط و فقط واسه انتخاب رشتس وگرنه موقع اعلام رتبه کاری به این نداره که زیر۲۵٪ یا شهید یا چیزه دیگه 
اینو بدونین ۵۰هزار میشه

----------


## lightning

چرا انقدر به هم می پرید منم تا قبل ازاینکه وظیفها تایید نشدن فکر می کردم ۱۸ هزارتا باشه تعداد سهمیه ولی الان احتمال ۷۰ درصد بالای ۳۰ هزارنفر می شه حالا سال بعد قطعا قطعا دوبرابر می شه این تعداد امسال هرچی قبول شدید کلاتونو بندازید بالا که سال بعد با توجه به سال اخرنظام قدیم تعداد افراد زیادی که متوجه شدن سهمیه دار شدن تاثیرش مثل امسال نیست

----------


## Amir h

> دوستانِ جان سهمیه ایثارگران شامل خانواده شهید،بالای۲۵٪ ،پایین ۲۵٪ورزمنده میشه دیگه البته خونواده هاشونم هست پس اگه قبل این قانون ۱۶ هزار بودن پس باهم یعنی با زیر۲۵٪ یاهم میشه ۵۰هزار واقعا اینقد تعجب داره؟! این ۵٪ و ۲۵٪ فقط و فقط واسه انتخاب رشتس وگرنه موقع اعلام رتبه کاری به این نداره که زیر۲۵٪ یا شهید یا چیزه دیگه 
> اینو بدونین ۵۰هزار میشه


ببخشید کجاش این 5% و 25% فقط واسه انتخاب رشتس واسه اولویت هم هست 25% ظرفیت واسه بالا 25% هاست اگه کسایی که 70% رو آوردن رو پذیرفتن بقیش اگه اضافه موند میدن به زیر 25% ها و فرزندان رزمنده

----------


## مديسا

اين ديگه از اون حرفا بود ، سالهاست كه سهميه روي رتبه هم تاثير ميذاره نه فقط انتخاب رشته 
ما هم به احتمال خيلي خيلي زياد جدا از بالاي ٢٥ درصديها محاسبه ميشيم از همين اول 
نه اينكه همه مون رو با هم جمع بزنن 

Lightning جان ، هجده هزار كه نه ولي همون سي هزار كه از اول فكر ميكرديم همون بشه احتمالا 
سي هزار خوبه به نظرم ، اينم در نظر بگيرين كه جمعيت زياد هم بشه به اين معني نيست كه همشون قوي باشن . شايد رتبمون چندان جا به جا نشه 
توكل به خدا ، ديگه چيزي نمونده ٤ ٥ روزه ديگه ايشالا همه به ارزوهامون برسيم .

----------


## ninish

والا من فكر كردم با اين عددي كه گفتم خيلي خوشحال هم بشيد، اخه پنجاه هزار كه هيچي نيست،منطقه ٢ ميخواست با دويست هزار رقابت كنه حالا پنجاه اصلا عدد بزرگي نيست

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> اين ديگه از اون حرفا بود ، سالهاست كه سهميه روي رتبه هم تاثير ميذاره نه فقط انتخاب رشته 
> ما هم به احتمال خيلي خيلي زياد جدا از بالاي ٢٥ درصديها محاسبه ميشيم از همين اول 
> نه اينكه همه مون رو با هم جمع بزنن 
> 
> Lightning جان ، هجده هزار كه نه ولي همون سي هزار كه از اول فكر ميكرديم همون بشه احتمالا 
> سي هزار خوبه به نظرم ، اينم در نظر بگيرين كه جمعيت زياد هم بشه به اين معني نيست كه همشون قوي باشن . شايد رتبمون چندان جا به جا نشه 
> توكل به خدا ، ديگه چيزي نمونده ٤ ٥ روزه ديگه ايشالا همه به ارزوهامون برسيم .


من فکر میکنم حدودی همون ۳۰ هزارتا باشه ولی کلن جدا از بحث تعداد اگه این سهمیه نتونه کسی رو که تو حالت عادی و بدون سهمیه  یه رشته ای رو تو یه دانشگاه بین الملل قبول میشه رو تبدیل به روزانه همون رشته و دانشگاه نکنه بدرد نمیخوره ولی انشالله که این سهمیه کار میکنه و تعدادش همون ۳۰ هزارتاس و یا شایدم کمتر

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> والا من فكر كردم با اين عددي كه گفتم خيلي خوشحال هم بشيد، اخه پنجاه هزار كه هيچي نيست،منطقه ٢ ميخواست با دويست هزار رقابت كنه حالا پنجاه اصلا عدد بزرگي نيست


۵۰ هزار نسبت به ۲۰۰ هزار چیزی نیس ولی فقط بحث تعداد نیست باید به ظرفیت ها هم دقت کرد

----------


## مديسا

> من فکر میکنم حدودی همون ۳۰ هزارتا باشه ولی کلن جدا از بحث تعداد اگه این سهمیه نتونه کسی رو که تو حالت عادی و بدون سهمیه  یه رشته ای رو تو یه دانشگاه بین الملل قبول میشه رو تبدیل به روزانه همون رشته و دانشگاه نکنه بدرد نمیخوره ولی انشالله که این سهمیه کار میکنه و تعدادش همون ۳۰ هزارتاس و یا شایدم کمتر



از اين وضعيت كه بين الملل رو به روزانه تبديل كنه حتما بهتره ، الان ديگه بين الملل هم فرق چنداني با روزانه نداره از بس متقاضي بالاست ، فقط هزار تا اختلاف رتبه ست

----------


## ninish

> ۵۰ هزار نسبت به ۲۰۰ هزار چیزی نیس ولی فقط بحث تعداد نیست باید به ظرفیت ها هم دقت کرد


خب به اينم توجه كن كه ٩٠٪‏ همينا سياه لشكرن

----------


## dr.parham

دوستان برادرم تو کنکور کاردانی فنی حرفه ای ثبت نام کرده اما سهمیش تایید نشده پدرم سربازی شو تو جبهه بوده از سایت اجا کد رهگیری هم گرفته بودیم اما مث کنکور سراسری اطلاعات خود رزمنده رو کنکور فنی حرفه ای نمیخواست.بنظرتون اخر این ارتشی های وظیفه چی میشه؟

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> دوستان برادرم تو کنکور کاردانی فنی حرفه ای ثبت نام کرده اما سهمیش تایید نشده پدرم سربازی شو تو جبهه بوده از سایت اجا کد رهگیری هم گرفته بودیم اما مث کنکور سراسری اطلاعات خود رزمنده رو کنکور فنی حرفه ای نمیخواست.بنظرتون اخر این ارتشی های وظیفه چی میشه؟


پیامک تائید سهمیه براشون اومد؟

----------


## ariyusin

من از اقوام نزديكم جانباز و شهيد دارم اما سهميه بهم تعلق نميگيره انصافا اسم شهيد مياد بغض تو گلوم جمع ميشه بخاطر عشقي ك بهشون دارم!
حقيقتا فكر ميكنم منم اگر سهميه داشتم با كله ازش استفاده ميكردم
اما الان كه ندارم اگر قانون گذاران يا استفاده كننده از اين سهميه ها حقي به گردنم داشته باشن به هيچ عنوان حلال نميكنم حالا ديگه اون بالاسري قضاوت ميكنه حقي دارم يا نه
سخت نگيريد صرفا يه درد دل بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

این نیز بگذرد! ، کلا بگذرد!  :Y (551):

----------


## ninish

> من از اقوام نزديكم جانباز و شهيد دارم اما سهميه بهم تعلق نميگيره انصافا اسم شهيد مياد بغض تو گلوم جمع ميشه بخاطر عشقي ك بهشون دارم!
> حقيقتا فكر ميكنم منم اگر سهميه داشتم با كله ازش استفاده ميكردم
> اما الان كه ندارم اگر قانون گذاران يا استفاده كننده از اين سهميه ها حقي به گردنم داشته باشن به هيچ عنوان حلال نميكنم حالا ديگه اون بالاسري قضاوت ميكنه حقي دارم يا نه
> سخت نگيريد صرفا يه درد دل بود


ايشالا بدون سهميه هم قبولي 
به خدا اين پنج درصد هم به عنوان مثال همچين چيز خاصي نيست 
صبر كنيم امسال معلوم شه اوضاعش چجوره! 
قبولي پسر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## افق

> من از اقوام نزديكم جانباز و شهيد دارم اما سهميه بهم تعلق نميگيره انصافا اسم شهيد مياد بغض تو گلوم جمع ميشه بخاطر عشقي ك بهشون دارم!
> حقيقتا فكر ميكنم منم اگر سهميه داشتم با كله ازش استفاده ميكردم
> اما الان كه ندارم اگر قانون گذاران يا استفاده كننده از اين سهميه ها حقي به گردنم داشته باشن به هيچ عنوان حلال نميكنم حالا ديگه اون بالاسري قضاوت ميكنه حقي دارم يا نه
> سخت نگيريد صرفا يه درد دل بود


 ای من به فدای اون بغض تو

----------


## ariyusin

> ای من به فدای اون بغض تو


قربون تو و عكس پروفايلت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## windbag

من همه ترسم اينه كه بچه هاي زرنگ سهميه زياد باشه چيز كه تو رتبم

----------

